# african grey parrot halifax HX4



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

hi please could everybody in the halifax are keep an eye out for a african grey parrot.it belongs to a freind from another forum and she is deverstated the details are below and ill try to get pics asap thank you and please send her lots of luck and good wishes thank you .

Area: Barkisland hx4 Halifax, West yorkshire
Lost sunday the 19th of june at around 3:30pm
Grey with a red tail ( african grey parrot) also a disfigured left wing ( previosuly clipped) and a ring on his right foot
Substantial reward for his safe return!
phone number: mobile 07595980869 contact me for landline number or pm owner on fr Fancy Rats • Login her user name is vicster2208

iam trying to get some pics downloaded as well .
any sightings or any info at all please get in touch thank you.


----------



## priya899 (May 25, 2011)

There are two "officially" subspecies of African Congo Grey Parrots::aureola::arf:

The first one is the Congo African Grey parrot, - these are larger birds (about 12 inches long) with light grey feathers, deep red tails and black beaks.

The second is the Timneh African Grey parrot, - these are smaller in size, have adarker charcoal gray coloring, a darker maroon tail, and a light, horn colored upper mandible.

rgds,
priya


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

myzoo said:


> hi please could everybody in the halifax are keep an eye out for a african grey parrot.it belongs to a freind from another forum and she is deverstated the details are below and ill try to get pics asap thank you and please send her lots of luck and good wishes thank you .
> 
> Area: Barkisland hx4 Halifax, West yorkshire
> Lost sunday the 19th of june at around 3:30pm
> ...


They need to start posting a phone number. If someone does see it by the time they get to a computer, join the forum and then send a pm and then the owners get around to reading it the bird will have moved and at this time of year with all the leaves on the trees they dont have to move far to be lost again. If they are worried about putting their number on forums they can get a sim card for £1 and then throw it away


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They need a plan for getting it as well. Finding it is only part of the problem


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

hawksport said:


> They need to start posting a phone number. If someone does see it by the time they get to a computer, join the forum and then send a pm and then the owners get around to reading it the bird will have moved and at this time of year with all the leaves on the trees they dont have to move far to be lost again. If they are worried about putting their number on forums they can get a sim card for £1 and then throw it away


 thank you for the advice ive updated with a phone number heres the num again 07595980869 just incase people dont see my update .
thanks again hawksport all advice appreciated.

please everybody keep your fingers crossed thank you xx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Fingers crossed that your friend's african grey is found, I can imagine they are frantic.

I live about 25 mins away from Halifax by car so will keep my eyes & ears open although it may be too far away if the wings have been clipped.

Hope good news is received soon.


----------

